# Do Cats ever come home after a certain period ?



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's been 2 weeks now and no sign off boof  longest hes been gone. any chance of a return ?


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry, it's not likely...mine used to go for a day or two, but then took off for weeks...never came back. It's not impossible, but it doesn't look good. Pray!


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

It may still come back. Another member on here just got her cat back after it being missing for over a month. And I had a cat once that was missing for about 2 weeks and then he came back. Your cat could be stuck somewhere- like someone's garage or a shed they don't use often so he might come home after being let out of wherever he is. He might not have "run away".


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a cat that pushed out the screen and was gone at least a month. I heard her meowing over the back fence (we live in the country) and she came to me when I called her. I was shocked to see her, but very happy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If this is a feral cat your caring for this is not unusual. If its your companion indoor/outdoor cat then I would put up flyers and go house to house with flyers too. We caught a cat after a month and half of being lost. Dont give up hope. We had the neighborhood enlisted to help us find this cat. We got calls when she was spotted. We put a trap out for her and caught her that way. She was a shy cat adopted from our rescue group.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Before we got married, hubby's neighbor had a cat named 'Hooligan' who would disappear from time to time. He was the king of the block and made his rounds to visit all the neighbors every day, so we'd notice when he wasn't around. Once when we hadn't seen him for couple weeks we were getting worried, but then we saw him with his human family in the driveway one nice Saturday and expressed our relief. His mom told us that he had accidentally gotten locked in another neighbor's water heater closet (in that area water heaters were in a little closet against the back of the house) for a week! then some time at the vets, but he was ok. I still think about that cat and hope he's dong well wherever he is (they moved to another house not long before hubby moved out)


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> I had a cat that pushed out the screen and was gone at least a month. I heard her meowing over the back fence (we live in the country) and she came to me when I called her. I was shocked to see her, but very happy.



Pushed out the screen you say??? :|


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the semi-feral cats ("Buckley) my friend and I were re-socializing escaped from the house. Two weeks later Buckley showed up at my colony--the same location from where he was trapped nine months earlier (two miles away). 
(We retrapped Buckley; he was a changed man; he has since been adopted into a Forever Home.)

Kimba, my favorite stray cause he is the most friendly (he cuddled on my lap), disappeared about two weeks ago. I think he had underlying health problems; I fear the worst.
I don't know the background of Boof, but I do know a lot of ferals/strays are only snow birds; that is, they come around regularly during the colder months because food is scarce. Once it warms up and mice and birds are more plentiful, then they disappear for a while. If Boof is sickly, then, yeah, PRAY.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

i live in a country area. hes an indoor outdoor cat. i've had since he was born so yeah he isnt feral or a stray. just an explorer. still hopin to see his big head on the chair out the back every morning


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My two cats got outside at the end of january. Simba was gone for 15 days. blue was gone for 39 days. Simba came back during the night. He was under my porch and i herd him meowing. So i pulled him out and brought him inside. 

my mom found blue inside the have a heart trap that we set up outside my house. That was in the morning. 

I hope your kitty comes back home. sset some traps with food... that should help


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have 2 traps in the forrest areas. twice i caught two cats that wasn't him.  but while doing that i did trap a cat that had been missing for just over a week. I rang the number on his collar and reunited it with their owners


----------



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never hhad a cat missing for that long, but i really hope your kitty comes back. .


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Josh 91 said:


> but while doing that i did trap a cat that had been missing for just over a week. I rang the number on his collar and reunited it with their owners


Aww, well some good has come out of it!
I hope you find your cat soon!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

This is, of course, an exception, but it proves they can survive. However, I wouldn't use it to get too hopeful.

Cat Poldi reunited with its delighted owner 16 YEARS after it first disappeared | Mail Online

So glad you were able to re-unite the other cat with its guardian. Did it seem happy to be found?


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a cat disappear for a few weeks. I live in the country as well. Searched everywhere. Finally I went to the shelter ( I had been there a couple times before ) and lo and behold, there was my boy ! He looked nice and fat so I think someone had taken him. He came crawling up my leg and sat on my lap all the way home.

But with that being said, springtime is time for our wild canine friends to have pups, coyotes and such. As well as owls etc etc. So unfortunately, this time of year, I fear most cats that go missing are gone for good.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope your cat returns to you. there is always a chance that he will find his way back home...take walks in late afternoon when he might be roaming. Hard to do but your voice will carry a long way. I like the idea of a safe trap.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't give up hope. I once had a Manx/Russian Blue mix that loved to hunt in a nearby field. We lived on the edge of rural area with a hill in back where we often saw foxes, and sometimes coyotes. Max finally showed up a little thinner but no bites or wound marks after 3 weeks away....we had feared the worst. My fiance's mother's brown tabby girl disappeared for 8 mos. in the suburb where they lived, and one day was Sally was meowing at their back door as if she had never been away! They had no idea where she had been, but suspect she decided to find another home, as she looked well fed.


----------

